# 1957 Schwinn Phantom



## tomsjack (Jun 2, 2020)

1957 Schwinn Phantom On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1957-Schwinn-Phantom/264719525467?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2020)

Clutching my chest falling out of my chair, “*I*'m coming Elizabeth!”.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2020)

That's either the "I don't want to really sell it" or the "I hope I snag a sucker" price. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2020)

$600 bike


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2020)

spoker said:


> $600 bike



?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 3, 2020)

spoker said:


> ?



No, $1200!


----------



## phantom (Jun 3, 2020)

spoker said:


> $600 bike



I would give you $900 for all you could find me like that.... You make $300 on each one and I still get a bargain.


----------



## Coachmule (Jun 6, 2020)

2600?  No freaking way!  If so I have a 1959 Phantom Red for 2600 LOL much rarer bike


----------



## Coachmule (Jun 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> That's either the "I don't want to really sell it" or the "I hope I snag a sucker" price. V/r Shawn



I'm rolling right now.  I think it could be 1200.


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> 2600?  No freaking way!  If so I have a 1959 Phantom Red for 2600 LOL much rarer bike



So what would you really take for your red 59 ? I have been looking for one for over 10 years.


----------



## Coachmule (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry not for sale , I ride it , untouched except for where the kid put in an extra splash guard hole. Being honest this bike is near impossible to find in this condition.  Honestly I’d want way to much.


----------



## phantom (Jun 17, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> Sorry not for sale , I ride it , untouched except for where the kid put in an extra splash guard hole. Being honest this bike is near impossible to find in this condition.  Honestly I’d want way to much.



I wouldn't want you to be anything but honest. You never know, I could be that guy at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Coachmule (Jun 17, 2020)

PM me and we can chat.


----------



## phantom (Jun 17, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> PM me and we can chat.



Did that earlier today


----------



## phantom (Jun 19, 2020)

Crickets !!


----------



## phantom (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh well.....If it's the one in your icon that wouldn't work. I'm looking for a C9 or better. Everyone has different scales I guess. To me mint means unridden, no touch ups, perfect in every way. Excellent means pretty damn near mint. Beyond that I not much interested.


----------



## Coachmule (Jun 22, 2020)

Thats fine this is exactly what I wanted untouched.  Too many experts think they make them better then the factory  Hope you find one.


----------

